# How to read Solaris core dump?



## Cka3o4Huk (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi,

I'm using FreeBSD 10-stable on my work laptop. Today I've received java core dump file from Solaris:

```
$ file -b core 
ELF 32-bit MSB core file SPARC, version 1 (SYSV), SVR4-style, from '/usr/jdk/jdk1.5.0_12/bin/java -cp ...
```
Is there any way to fetch more information from this Solaris core file? I understand that file is generated on another type of processor & another OS, but what I'm looking for is generic (multi-platform) tool to fetch any information about process crash. 

I've tried gdb791, it doesn't work. 

Sorry for stupid question. )

Thank you in advance!


----------

